# frigidaire refrigerator door water dispenser



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> frigidaire refrigerator


Model#?



> the door dispenser won't dispense water


Bad dispensor switch, frozen water tank/reservoir, bad fill valve, broken mechanical mechanism in the dispensor.....would have to be investigated.

jeff.


----------



## rmarkd (Mar 31, 2008)

model# frs6r4eb6

the funny thing is that it worked great until the day we moved. we disconected at our old house and at our new house nothing. it's not
froze up, and when you push the switch it sounds good like it's coming
......then nothing.


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> frs6r4eb6


A mostly mechanical style dispensor, easier to service 



> the funny thing is that it worked great until the day we moved. we disconected at our old house and at our new house nothing


Where the doors removed? Maybe a line got kinked? Checked the connection where it enters the freezer door at the bottom hinge?



> it's not froze up, and when you push the switch it sounds good like it's coming......then nothing.


Maybe an air lock?
Check/remove the filter and reinstall the filter and retest.

jeff.


----------



## rmarkd (Mar 31, 2008)

*you are the man!*

in checking if the line got kinked i found a spot between the bottom door hinge and the water outlet that would not let my snake pass by. (i used the line you use on your everyday weedeater to run up the water tube) it was
a frozen resevoir. i thawed it out with a hair dryer and have water again!
many thanks!!!!!


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> it's not froze up





> it was a frozen resevoir


Yes it was, yes it was :wink: :whistling2: 

Thankx for the update!

jeff.


----------

